# Salaries in the IT field in different countries



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys, anyone in the IT field, or know someone in the IT field?  I'm a programmer/developer with 3 years experience in Portugal, and while exchanging info with my fellow friends and coworkers, it seems that they actually pay a lot in other countries.

Here, the average salary for developers/programmers for a graduate without experience is around 800€/1000€ (after taxes discounting). For someone with 3 years experience, the salary (again, after applying taxes) can be some 200€ more. It seems that after 10 years experience, one can win some 500€ to 1000€ extra, thought I'm not sure.

Thought I've heard that in some other country in Europe, they'd pay some 3000€ for an experienced developer in a specific technology; and I've even heard about 5000€ in Australia for a senior in that technology. :shocked:


So... if you are from the IT field or know anyone from it... How much is the average salary there? Please specify the years of experience and technologies/kind of position, and the country where you live.  I'm really curious about this!


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Come to America, land of Capitalism! Here starting salary is 40K for junior Java developers, this is in TN. You can make 80K after 5 years with Java as a senior developer. If you know Ada you can make 120K, but this is of course working for the gubmint and all the hoops you have to jump. 

.Net, XML, JavaScript, MVC, SQL Jobs in Hendersonville, Tennessee - Robert Half Technology
This place offers 105K.

Anywho, feel free to google this.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

AriesLilith said:


> Hi guys, anyone in the IT field, or know someone in the IT field?  I'm a programmer/developer with 3 years experience in Portugal, and while exchanging info with my fellow friends and coworkers, it seems that they actually pay a lot in other countries.
> 
> Here, the average salary for developers/programmers for a graduate without experience is around 800€/1000€ (after taxes discounting). For someone with 3 years experience, the salary (again, after applying taxes) can be some 200€ more. It seems that after 10 years experience, one can win some 500€ to 1000€ extra, thought I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


Are these yearly or monthly salaries?


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Are these yearly or monthly salaries?


These are monthly, thought here we receive +2 months salary extra, meaning that we receive 14x. There's also around 120€ extra for lunch money.

Basically, right now my salary, as someone with 3 years experience and never changed jobs, is 1350€ (without taxes applying). With taxes and social security, my salary is reduced to around 1000€.
So I guess that after applying taxes and such, I currently receive in a year, 1000€ x 14 + 120€ x 11 (lunch money is only paid per work days), which is +- 15320€ (18911€ would be what I'd receive if without taxes).


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

AriesLilith said:


> Hi guys, anyone in the IT field, or know someone in the IT field?


 Surely this depends on which field in particular. I had a friend who used to install and maintain servers and he was paid £12k pa. So for you that's like 1400 EUR a month. When he turned 21 he got mad at his job and switched to a new job. He installs and maintains the equipment that records calls to call centres/govt institutions. He is now paid £20k pa and on top of that uses his fuel allowance to make a profit (typical istj.) 

His salary is only going up and so is the firm. He's completely uneducated. He left school at 16. No college, nothing. But that's perhaps not your cup of tea.

I dont think IT has an average salary. It depends in which field and who for – but I would believe easily that Portugal does not have any large or well paid software development firms. naturally I could be wrong.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

AriesLilith said:


> These are monthly, thought here we receive +2 months salary extra, meaning that we receive 14x. There's also around 120€ extra for lunch money.
> 
> Basically, right now my salary, as someone with 3 years experience and never changed jobs, is 1350€ (without taxes applying). With taxes and social security, my salary is reduced to around 1000€.
> So I guess that after applying taxes and such, I currently receive in a year, 1000€ x 14 + 120€ x 11 (lunch money is only paid per work days), which is +- 15320€ (18911€ would be what I'd receive if without taxes).


Well not sure the exchange rates but here you'll start $30-40k fresh out of college in Wisconsin and for mid level jobs (like I have now) $50-60,000 a year plus benefits. For senior level jobs they can be above $100,000 depending on your skills.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Surely this depends on which field in particular. I had a friend who used to install and maintain servers and he was paid £12k pa. So for you that's like 1400 EUR a month. When he turned 21 he got mad at his job and switched to a new job. He installs and maintains the equipment that records calls to call centres/govt institutions. He is now paid £20k pa and on top of that uses his fuel allowance to make a profit (typical istj.)
> 
> His salary is only going up and so is the firm. He's completely uneducated. He left school at 16. No college, nothing. But that's perhaps not your cup of tea.
> 
> I dont think IT has an average salary. It depends in which field and who for – but I would believe easily that Portugal does not have any large or well paid software development firms. naturally I could be wrong.


I guess that I'm most curious about fellow programmers/developers of wed applications (specially Webmethods/Java), since I'm one myself. 

My husband is also an ISTJ and is actually the systems admin in a small call center company he works for. He takes care of the infrastructure and also writes small applications. He also didn't finish high school, and I think that aside of this, he is actually more than capable that it sucks how actually not having a degree here makes a big difference.

Here in Portugal, there are a few big international companies (I'm currently working for one), thought the paycheck is still low compared to other countries. I would say that I'm receiving slightly above average in my field, thought it's still not much. I've been wondering about other countries, thought I doubt that my husband would want to change place. And then we have family here.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Well not sure the exchange rates but here you'll start $30-40k fresh out of college in Wisconsin and for mid level jobs (like I have now) $50-60,000 a year plus benefits. For senior level jobs they can be above $100,000 depending on your skills.


I guess that my salary would be around $20k~23k, so that 50k is double of what I actually receive. *sigh* There are some debates about the salaries of our field in Portugal, and I think that one of the main problems is that since everyone accepts low paychecks, the companies would simply give less and less. Maybe there are more and more computer science graduates so that they are not as desperate to pay more, thought I do think that we should be pickier and not allow poor working conditions. By poor working conditions I also mean extra hours that are expected but not paid too. 

Since some years ago, the internship trend also started. Thing is, it's all so nice in theory, thought most of the internships are actually the same as normal jobs, and the only difference is in the pay check (or even lack of it). You would expect to have less work and much more learning and guidance, but it's all the same, you learn things on job. >_<
Worse is, since it became a trend, most of the students would have to get an internship as their first jobs as that's what in the market for graduates. I was lucky to actually have gotten a normal contract and not internship, and I've tried to expose the situation and tell my fellow colleagues what they could do to avoid that, but no one answered in the forum of my course. ~_~


But then the IT field is actually better than a lot of other fields in Portugal... At least we can find a job relatively easy and have a slightly above average pay. I have a friend who is in the finance field and is finishing master degree, and they pay him even less, not to mention how hard it is to get a job.


The average salary for someone who is high school graduate and works at stores like FNAC (big stores that are everywhere and sells electronics, books, and so on) or some other mall stores, for full-time, is around 500€~600€. :/


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

AriesLilith said:


> Hi guys, anyone in the IT field, or know someone in the IT field?  I'm a programmer/developer with 3 years experience in Portugal, and while exchanging info with my fellow friends and coworkers, it seems that they actually pay a lot in other countries.
> 
> Here, the average salary for developers/programmers for a graduate without experience is around 800€/1000€ (after taxes discounting). For someone with 3 years experience, the salary (again, after applying taxes) can be some 200€ more. It seems that after 10 years experience, one can win some 500€ to 1000€ extra, thought I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


My friend owns his own IT business. He earns about 1000 a day, and over 300,000 a year. So all in all going into IT is highly lucrative here (Australia).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Vaan said:


> My friend owns his own IT business. He earns about 1000 a day, and over 300,000 a year. So all in all going into IT is highly lucrative here (Australia).


What does he do specifically?


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> What does he do specifically?


He specialises in programming as far as I know.


----------



## spada (Jan 11, 2013)

https://ec.europa.eu/eures/main.jsp?lang=pt&acro=job&catId=482&parentCategory=482

Here you can have an idea of the salary you can expect in different countries across europe.

Even if your salary is above the average, it's still a waste, you are young and they give much more value to your skills in others lands.


----------

